# 1" ID silicone laytex tubing



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows of a local source for 1" ID laytex tubing?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hose*

hey there this was a difficult hose to find in Toronto or hardware stores 
I ended up ordering it from reefsupplies or brs I cant remember where I got it exactly from 
u can try some beer making supply places but I think they have up to 3/4


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Brs has it 9$ a foot, and shipping was like 25$ on it...
McMaster.com also has it, but i can't figure out the websiteto get to the shipping...lol


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Just spittballing but *maybe* a hydroponics shop?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hose*

Do u know anyone with cross border pick up...
See if anyone is doing a brs order and see if u can piggy bank off of them... chk reefsupplies and j and l


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Sadly I don't, and neither store carry it


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

It looks like stores that supply DIY brewing would carry it... no I just have to find a local DIY brew house supply store


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hose*

u can try the beer making places ,I am sure they carry up to 3/4 
I think I went down this road . doesn't hurt to re try , not many people in Canada don't carry the 1 in hose &#8230;...


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn no luck at the first couple beer places...I just can't justify spending 40$ on 2' of hose...too bad there want a bunch of people needing a 2' hunk of this hose so the shipping could be split up...

I just want to make sure there are 0 vibrations coming from my pump.


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

How soon do you need it?

I order from McMaster Carr once or twice a month, and can add it onto my next order. Shipping from them is usually $20-30 USD - actual cost gets added on the the invoice after it ships out.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Give Noble Trade a ring. I can't find it on their website, but that's where I get all my plumbing stuff. Selection blows any hardware store away, and often less than half the price.

It's worth a shot. Good luck.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn on of those and a wholsey literally 30 seconds from house


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Finally found some 1" red silicone tubing for a decent price... can't wait till it gets here


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hose*

Awesome.... well where did u find it 
Local or had to order


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

tom g said:


> Awesome.... well where did u find it
> Local or had to order


Ordered it...found on Ebay, was like 25$ for 6', which was actually 7'... not gonna complain... lol


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Can't figureout how to post pics, but I haveheard zero luck finding1" push lock type fittings.

I figured out that the tube fit inside a 1" piece of PVC pipe if I ground the inner diameter out to like sch20. Doing soi was able to leave a 1mm collar in the pipe, and theni notched the silicone tube to have a 2mm wide by 1mm deep groove in it...I then cut the tubein the pipe, and then crazy filled the hell out of it... left it set for 24hrs. I can't pull the tube out of the fitting for the life of me. Right now thisis my only option ot looks like.


----------

